# The machines are learning... John Deere (SkyNet edition) Tractor at Walmart



## RobE (Feb 22, 2010)

So... who was it?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I think Clintar's insurance premiums just went up. I'm assuming someone started driving it then bailed. Glad no one got hurt. That's only about 30 min from my house.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Stefan's Stolen machine! 

That was a crazy video, just freaking crazy. I am amazed at the way it bounced.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Crazy how the steering never really changed.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Absolutly pathetic! You gotta be kidding not one of those tow truck drivers could have ran up beside it and poped it in neutral or turned the key off.... Nope, it just goes round and round and round...


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

That's incredible!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

And what was up with the two 1 ton trucks that rolled up with Sneeker wheel lifts on them? Those are used for doing repossessions...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Camden;1277521 said:


> And what was up with the two 1 ton trucks that rolled up with Sneeker wheel lifts on them? Those are used for doing repossessions...


They're a dime a dozen around here Roy.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

The part I can't believe was the SL Mercedes in the lot


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

JD Dave;1277524 said:


> They're a dime a dozen around here Roy.


Really? Towing companies use them or you just have that many repo guys running around?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Triple L;1277517 said:


> Absolutly pathetic! You gotta be kidding not one of those tow truck drivers could have ran up beside it and poped it in neutral or turned the key off.... Nope, it just goes round and round and round...


Have you seen the width of the step on one of them? See if Adam will let you re create that video with one of his Deere's in the yard and see if you can jump on to the small lil steps and grab onto the handle.



Camden;1277535 said:


> Really? Towing companies use them or you just have that many repo guys running around?


Yes to both they are like flys on **** around here. Or wasps when you disturb there nests.

Someone must have played with the throttle I would have thought it would have stalled already.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Grassman09;1277549 said:


> see if you can jump on to the small lil steps and grab onto the handle.


So your saying that your a pu$$y too........... Thanks, like I didn't already know LOL


----------



## cf1128 (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow... 
That made me cringe. Lucky it didn't take down the light pole too.
That hits close to home if you own one eh?


----------



## rooferdave (Jan 23, 2010)

Triple L;1277578 said:


> So your saying that your a pu$$y too........... Thanks, like I didn't already know LOL


now children, if your not going to play nice you'll have to back to your own forum lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I most likely would have jumped up on the steps and tried the door. I'm kind of wondering if the person left the doors locked so people would have had more trouble stopping it. All you need to do is open the door then lock it again with the key and you can still get out but you can't get it. The throttles should all stick forward so that wouldn't be a problem making it go. It's easy to say what you'd do when your watching a video real life seems to be different.


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

How do you guys that have tractors on sites all over the place mitigate that type of risk, it's got to be tough when anybody can get a key to fit them, although this was likely a disgruntled employee who's Clintar dividends weren't as high s he was told they would be.


----------



## cf1128 (Jan 14, 2009)

JD Dave;1277524 said:


> They're a dime a dozen around here Roy.


For sure JD Dave. That would be pretty intimidating if you have not been around ag tractors before like most people#1 and if you have been around them you know standing on the step and opening the door on a moving tractor that is going about 7 or 8 mph that is turning would definitely be a risk, then add in that it is bouncing off cars, a building and the center island, well that would at least make you hesitate. Those of us that have them know how easy in theory it would have been to stop it, but JD Dave, I think you would also agree, we probably know it could have been way worse and just how dangerous it could be if you slipped while jumping up on it. The only thing that would have stopped me from trying to stop it would have been common sense. Dave is right. You risk your life to jump on it, and find a locked door, you better have a nice dismount planned before it's next collision. Tough situation.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Another happy Clintar customer lol


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd run and grab a loader and try and stop it with that.
I for sure would not try and jump on it!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Well if you watch at the end a guy jumps on and off of it pretty darn easily..................

I agree in real life it may or may not be a different situation but I woulda tried to stop it and then billed clintar a nice chunk of change...

Everyone judges risk differently then others and it would be a personal decision when its all said and done.... I fursure wouldnt have thought twice about it tho...


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Triple L;1277651 said:


> Well if you watch at the end a guy jumps on and off of it pretty darn easily..................
> 
> I agree in real life it may or may not be a different situation but I woulda tried to stop it and then billed clintar a nice chunk of change...
> 
> Everyone judges risk differently then others and it would be a personal decision when its all said and done.... I fursure wouldnt have thought twice about it tho...


Super Chad to the rescue.... wesport Like I said demonstarate it with Adams and show us.


----------



## cf1128 (Jan 14, 2009)

I totally agree, I would have done it in a second. 
I am just saying that most of those people must have been shocked and never even thought abut it.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Grassman09;1277653 said:


> Super Chad to the rescue.... wesport Like I said demonstarate it with Adams and show us.


I got nothing to prove to you... Just today I was riding on the 244J as it was stacking mulch, front tires were a solid 4-5' up off the ground driving up the mulch when we went into the pile to stack it up.. Did that for a good 5 minutes, like I said some people judge risk differently then others... Neither me or the driver thought twice about it...

I love how you assume you know everything about what goes on down here


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

According to CBS News this happened in GEORGIA 

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504784_162-20052851-10391705.html


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Counterweight does a fine job!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats crazy...I agree with chad, it could of been stopped much quicker but if nobody knew how to operate one they would be much more nervous about jumping on it.


----------



## rooferdave (Jan 23, 2010)

my 2 cents... not my tractor, no one is in risk of bodily harm, its just property damage and hopefully insured. As a father and husband if I jump up and try and get in and fall under the wheels, who replaces me?????? If you are familiar with this type of machine and feel it is worthwile to risk your life and your childrens happiness/ security by all means ...go for it!

For those of us who have these machines it could be a wake up call to use some thing such as the club and/ or a lock out switch on these. This will not stop rogue employees if that was what it was but is added security


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

rooferdave;1277705 said:


> my 2 cents... not my tractor, no one is in risk of bodily harm, its just property damage and hopefully insured. As a father and husband if I jump up and try and get in and fall under the wheels, who replaces me?????? If you are familiar with this type of machine and feel it is worthwile to risk your life and your childrens happiness/ security by all means ...go for it!
> 
> For those of us who have these machines it could be a wake up call to use some thing such as the club and/ or a lock out switch on these.  This will not stop rogue employees if that was what it was but is added security


I agree with roofer, I'd be inclined to try the door but there are alot of finer variables to consider, the wall..the curb...the cars,... the tires, ...the lightpost. all quick crushing hazards, this ain't no empty parking lot where getting a key in a lock (if you have one) is an easy manuver on a moving machine. Keep people clear, it's bound to get hung up on something that's insured.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Triple L;1277651 said:


> I agree in real life it may or may not be a different situation but I woulda tried to stop it and then billed clintar a nice chunk of change...
> 
> ...


What makes you think they would have paid you for that?
By the looks the door was closed, maybe the driver side door was open...but who knows.

The average Joe wouldn't be able to stop a tractor IMO, maybe shut off ignition but not even sure if that would stop it running at that speed.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Cedar Grounds;1277722 said:


> What makes you think they would have paid you for that?
> By the looks the door was closed, maybe the driver side door was open...but who knows.
> 
> The average Joe wouldn't't be able to stop a tractor IMO, maybe shut off ignition but not even sure if that would stop it running at that speed.


If Clintar was smart they would pay a fine chunk of change to the person who stopped the machine before that happened... It would just be the right thing to do...

I to agree the average person would have not have been able to stop it... You would want to know exactly where the ignition switch is or know where the power shuttle is and how to work it cause you could easily pop it in neutral as well without even climbing in...

I agree with other people, maby if you have a wife and kids your perspective on everything changes... But when you more less have nothing to loose it actually looks like a fun challenge to me... Altho I hope this dosent ever become something you commonly see happening...


----------



## rooferdave (Jan 23, 2010)

Triple L;1277748 said:


> If Clintar was smart they would pay a fine chunk of change to the person who stopped the machine before that happened... It would just be the right thing to do...
> 
> I to agree the average person would have not have been able to stop it... You would want to know exactly where the ignition switch is or know where the power shuttle is and how to work it cause you could easily pop it in neutral as well without even climbing in...
> 
> I agree with other people, maby if you have a wife and kids your perspective on everything changes... But when you more less have nothing to loose it actually looks like a fun challenge to me... Altho I hope this dosent ever become something you commonly see happening...


here is another take on it...you jump onboardhit the power shuttle get it into neutral, yay!!!you are a hero! unfortunatly when you kick it into neutral the engine "runs away" and blows, clintar or whoever owns the machine SUES YOU FOR A NEW ENGINE! As they say never a good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Camden;1277681 said:


> According to CBS News this happened in GEORGIA
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504784_162-20052851-10391705.html


Wow, bunch of geniuses there. Does it even snow in Georgia??? I love the comment " funny how Toronto (York Region..) police respond to an issue thousands of miles away."


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

rooferdave;1277750 said:


> here is another take on it...you jump onboardhit the power shuttle get it into neutral, yay!!!you are a hero! unfortunatly when you kick it into neutral the engine "runs away" and blows, clintar or whoever owns the machine SUES YOU FOR A NEW ENGINE! As they say never a good deed goes unpunished.


Its governed, I highly highly doubt that would ever happen but there's always 1000 different ways to look at things... Either way I think a new motors a heck of a lot cheaper then all of that in the end...


----------



## rooferdave (Jan 23, 2010)

Triple L;1277753 said:


> Its governed, I highly highly doubt that would ever happen but there's always 1000 different ways to look at things... Either way I think a new motors a heck of a lot cheaper then all of that in the end...


my point was they would sue YOU for the price of the engine!


----------



## Saliba (Oct 15, 2010)

Pristine PM ltd;1277752 said:


> Wow, bunch of geniuses there. Does it even snow in Georgia??? I love the comment " funny how Toronto (York Region..) police respond to an issue thousands of miles away."


It did once this winter, and the cities only two pieces of snow removal equipment, which were backhoes, crashed into each other during the storm. Not even joking, saw it on the news.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Shoot the Deere*

Its only a Deere, I would have pulled out my trusty BAZOOKA and shoot it dead in its tracks...

On the serious side, having spent 20 years of my life dealing with heath & safety and loss prevention I would have to say anyone and I do mean anyone who would try and jump on that machine under those circumstances really needs to give their head a shake and give into common sense before killing themselves over a tractor or car...

There was no people at danger here, only a building and a couple of cars... why risk a life
to save some car or bricks and mortar.. would be very different if there was an injured person
on the ground in harms way, but then again it would likely be faster to pull the injured person to safety

Sure glad the guy that jumped on that machine does not work for me, I would **** canned his butt and pointed him down the road in a heartbeat...

There have been dozens of well intending people killed trying to stop run away vehicles as it happens all to often in north America, most caused by little ole ladies and unattended children....

JMO


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

well thats what insurance is for... last thing i would want would be my fingerprints in there... get everyone away and let the insurance companies hash it out. your an idiot if you think clintar would give you a penny for risking your life... damage has alreeady been done whats an extra couple of thousand dollars....not worth risking your life over it...it's pretty obvious the machine was sabotaged you really want to be wrapped up in the investigation?


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

The cost of medical bills if the tractor runs over a leg (or kills the guy) is significantly higher than the cost of a couple totaled cars. Get everyone out of the way, and let it go till it hits something and stops-which it did. 

The guy is lucky he didn't get hurt when he jumped on it and it hit the pole. Stupid thing to try.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Camden;1277681 said:


> According to CBS News this happened in GEORGIA
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504784_162-20052851-10391705.html


And they are speaking French in the video


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

That is pretty amazing and scary. Been around machines all my life. I would never try jumping on it. Just let it smash into something and stop. Who caresz about the building or cars. I would have just made sure nobody was inside that store. If that machine hit the building head on, itcould have broken a few bricks free and hit someone. Other than that, its bound to hit something and stop.Thats what insurance is for. Everything is replaceable, except a life


----------

